# Billing Anesthesia with External Cardioversion



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 8, 2013)

Had anyone billed for a Anesthesia code (especially General Anesthesia) with a External Cardioversion?  I have had the question asked of me, and I want to say it's o.k., however I want to make sure I can.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## TWinsor (Jul 8, 2013)

Jim, According to my coding software, conscious sedation is included but as long as the anesthesia services are performed by a separate provider not performing procedure, you can bill separate.  If the physician performing cardioversion is also performing anesthesia services you cannot bill separately.

HTH!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 8, 2013)

TWinsor said:


> Jim, According to my coding software, conscious sedation is included but as long as the anesthesia services are performed by a separate provider not performing procedure, you can bill separate.  If the physician performing cardioversion is also performing anesthesia services you cannot bill separately.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks TerrI,
That's makes sense.  Bundled in the procedure if the cardiologist does sedation, separate of done by Anesthesia.

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

